# SNOWMAN



## MSnowy

Getting ready for our first big snowstorm of winter. Snowsuit,beer and snow-shovel


----------



## jcdeboever

MSnowy said:


> Getting ready for our first big snowstorm of winter. Snowsuit,beer and snow-shovel


LMAO... You don't actually go out in public dressed like that, right?


----------



## tirediron

Looks like Sunday-go-ta'-meetin'-clothes to me!


----------



## MSnowy

jcdeboever said:


> MSnowy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Getting ready for our first big snowstorm of winter. Snowsuit,beer and snow-shovel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO... You don't actually go out in public dressed like that, right?
Click to expand...


Of course I do. Guess you might not like my swimmin' suit either


----------



## jcdeboever

MSnowy said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MSnowy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Getting ready for our first big snowstorm of winter. Snowsuit,beer and snow-shovel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO... You don't actually go out in public dressed like that, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course I do. Guess you might not like my swimmin' suit either
Click to expand...

LMAO.... Man, you are crazy....


----------



## MSnowy

tirediron said:


> Looks like Sunday-go-ta'-meetin'-clothes to me!


 
My momma told me to always dress nice when ya got an important job to do


----------



## DarkShadow

It's official,Mike has going completely mad.LOL. That's one bright ass suit.


----------



## MSnowy

DarkShadow said:


> It's official,Mike has going completely mad.LOL. That's one bright ass suit.



Oh that ship sailed along time ago


----------



## snowbear

Winter carnival (barker).


----------



## Gary A.

Good stuff.  A snowman with class.  (Isn't there a rule on drinking and working?)


----------



## baturn

I do have to wonder how many of those beers you had already drunk.


----------



## MSnowy

Gary A. said:


> Good stuff.  A snowman with class.  (Isn't there a rule on drinking and working?)


 
Yup you don't drink you don't work here


----------



## MSnowy

baturn said:


> I do have to wonder how many of those beers you had already drunk.


 
Whiskey first, heats you from the inside to out


----------



## Gary A.

MSnowy said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good stuff.  A snowman with class.  (Isn't there a rule on drinking and working?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup you don't drink you don't work here
Click to expand...

I need to apply for a job.


----------



## jcdeboever

Shoot, I'll intern....


----------



## MSnowy

jcdeboever said:


> Shoot, I'll intern....


 
Cool we're supposed to get 16" of snow. We'll have a "shootin', drinkin' and shovelin' party"


----------



## Gary A.

Man ... you took JC over moi ... you haven't even seen my resume.


----------



## jcdeboever

MSnowy said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shoot, I'll intern....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cool we're supposed to get 16" of snow. We'll have a "shootin', drinkin' and shovelin' party"
Click to expand...

I'll bring my Chevy with 9ft blade, more time fir drinking....


----------



## MSnowy

Gary A. said:


> Man ... you took JC over moi ... you haven't even seen my resume.



Nope I have room for everyone that's interested


----------



## annamaria

I think your snow suit is perfect!  Look great in it[emoji16]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zombiesniper

That would be my office christmas party suit. Love it.


----------



## pixmedic




----------



## SquarePeg

I think that suit requires further explanation


----------



## jcdeboever

zombiesniper said:


> That would be my office christmas party suit. Love it.


Mine almost got me fired....


----------



## MSnowy

annamaria said:


> I think your snow suit is perfect!  Look great in it[emoji16]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





zombiesniper said:


> That would be my office christmas party suit. Love it.



Thanks


----------



## MSnowy

SquarePeg said:


> I think that suit requires further explanation



All snowmen need a snowsuit for special occasions


----------



## fishing4sanity

I'm sure that I'm too old to even use the term, but I don't know how else to describe it - you look baller!


----------



## Ron Evers

Molson Blue?


----------



## MSnowy

Ron Evers said:


> Molson Blue?



Blue Moon Belgian Wheat


----------



## terri

That suit is AWESOME.   And you look quite debonair and fancy-free in it - perfect attitude for snow-shoveling!


----------



## Gary A.

I noticed the Blue Moon.  Good stuff. If you like Blue Moon you'll really appreciate Hangar 24 Orange Wheat.  If you ever run across it, try it out.


----------



## MSnowy

terri said:


> That suit is AWESOME.   And you look quite debonair and fancy-free in it - perfect attitude for snow-shoveling!


 
Thanks. Well I went back inside and worked on my drinking for the rest of the storm.


----------



## Gary A.

Practice makes perfect.


----------



## jcdeboever

You got to love @MSnowy, right?


----------



## smoke665

MSnowy said:


> Of course I do. Guess you might not like my swimmin' suit either



Please spare us the swimsuit, it's cloudy here, no sun for me to stare at till the image goes away LOL


----------

